# Vintage Omega Speedmaster Pro



## paulh123 (Nov 6, 2009)

When i bought this watch about 10 years ago i was told it was made just after the moon landing?? is there any way of checking the watches age??


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

If you can crack the case there will be a reference number on the caseback AND a serial number on the movement.

There are Omega serial number tables available that will help you pinpoint the age of your speedmaster within a couple of years.

See: http://www.chronomaddox.com/romans.html


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

Very classical watch, good luck with your date search. Make sure you use the right equipment to open the back and reseal it.


----------

